# busybox not installed properly



## nalanotae (Sep 25, 2011)

i have a samsung epic 4g. iused super1click but it is saying that busybox was not installed properly and now rooted apps are saying i do not have root access but root checker says i have root access please help


----------



## sweetnsour (Sep 25, 2011)

download "busybox installer" from the android market. you can install the latest busybox from it


----------



## nalanotae (Sep 26, 2011)

i installed busybox installer     but it is sayin it is already installed but not installed correctly


----------



## sweetnsour (Sep 26, 2011)

go into /system/xbin and /system/bin and look for the file "busybox." delete it and try installing it again with busybox installer


----------



## nalanotae (Sep 26, 2011)

i have tried that in both system/bin and system/xbin but it will not delete. do i need a specific file management app


----------



## sweetnsour (Sep 27, 2011)

nalanotae said:


> i have tried that in both system/bin and system/xbin but it will not delete. do i need a specific file management app

Click to collapse



i forgot to mention that you will need to mount your system as read/write. to do this, a file management app would be very helpful. root explorer in particular (a paid app, but as you may already know there are always ways to get apps for free; that is all i will say about warez as it is prohibited on xda). in root explorer, you can mount your phone between r/w (read/write) and r/o (read only). once you mount it as r/w, i believe you can now delete those files


----------



## nalanotae (Sep 27, 2011)

one other thing i forgot to mention, i keep getting a notification that my su binary is outdated when i click to update it says fail. 
ok so i was able to delete the busybox files out of the 2 folders but when i went to install it with the busybox app it says "it looks like busybox is installed but it does not appear to be the version that you selected to have installed, you may want to try the intalation again but this using a different istalation location." i try a different location and check my root checker and it keeps telling me that busybox is installed incorrectly


----------



## sweetnsour (Sep 28, 2011)

as i have not used superoneclick before, i have no knowledge about the su binary being updated. i used z4root to root my phone.
your best bet is to do one of the following:
a) if you can unroot your phone, then do so (i believe superoneclick allows you to unroot your phone). then try rooting it again using z4root. download z4root from here and tell me what options it gives you when you open the app (it should say either temporary root and permanent root; select permanent root). z4root should work on your phone as it has the same requirements as superoneclick (which is having android version 2.2/2.2.1)
b) if step a didnt work, post in the superoneclick thread for help. but step a should work


----------



## mjs1231 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nexus 5
Rooted 
Stock image
Used nexus root toolkit
Busy box crashes when attempting  to install from within busybox
Says not installed
Used root explorer to check system/bin
And
System/xbin
No filename that says busybox
Not sure what to do.

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

Resolved
Set system to r/w at boot as root.
Launched bb
Says installed


----------



## germk4 (Jan 13, 2016)

mjs1231 said:


> Nexus 5
> Rooted
> Stock image
> Used nexus root toolkit
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this same issue on my Nexus 6, i also used Nexus Root Toolkit, how did you set your system to r/w at boot as root?


----------



## Nitin333 (Aug 27, 2016)

I am not able to install buzybox due to "try to installing to a different location that may resolve isuue..please help me


----------



## lovemajj (Jan 5, 2017)

*I know this is old!*

Hello readers,
I am aware that my resolution might not help everyone but it will definitely help some. This might only help if you are rooted and using the SuperSu app..

I know this is a really old thread. But there might still be people out there that have this problem and are having a hard time finding the the answer for it. I was just 5 mins prior searching on google for an answer but could not find one.
And so how did I fix it you may ask? (I hope)

Well long story short I turned the following option of in the SuperSu application: "Mount namespace separation"
I thought of this because I had seen a pop-up message when using Titanium Backup that if I experience problems, I should disable that option. And it was probably referring to the Titanium Backup app alone and not any other. But I gave it a shot and it worked.

In detail for those who need it:
*It does not matter if you have the Busybox (by Stephen (Stericson)) application installed during this or not. (I had it uninstalled during)
Open the SuperSu app, swipe left on the screen twice so you get to the Settings page (or just click the Settings tab)
Scroll down until you see the option "Mount namespace separation".
If it is activated, disable it.
Reboot
Go ahead and install Busybox if you haven't.
Open Busybox and wait for it to load completely
Click install*
Hurray!


----------



## harlock59 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello, i have bought busybox pro but i can't manage to install it through the app, in /system/xbin, i only have one file named "dexlist" and in /system/bin i have many files but none named busybox, when i try to install busybox on /su/bin, i get a message: "it looks like the installation of busybox was not successful / try installing it to a different location that may resolve the issue", but i tried differ'ent locations and it didn't work

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

don't forget to reboot after unchecking "mount namespace separation" !! if not it won't work. my phone was quite long to reboot though...

it still doesn't work for me... on huawei p8 lite 2017 (PRA-LX1)


----------



## Xploit Machine (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm still using the old version not BusyBox V+ .. anyone tried the latest version? it seems quite confusing and I couldn't execute scripts


----------



## mrsyamsul (Aug 17, 2017)

*Busybox*

Example if use custom rom viper10 you can set system r/w in tweak > misc


----------



## Williquah (Aug 23, 2017)

lovemajj said:


> Hello readers,
> I am aware that my resolution might not help everyone but it will definitely help some. This might only help if you are rooted and using the SuperSu app..
> 
> I know this is a really old thread. But there might still be people out there that have this problem and are having a hard time finding the the answer for it. I was just 5 mins prior searching on google for an answer but could not find one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, really glad you posted this even though you said it was old, and I'm still on it :laugh: but the combo of your solution, and mounting my /system as "r/w" through Root Explorer worked on my 6P on Oreo!! (OPR6)
Thanks again!! :good:


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Sep 7, 2017)

Williquah said:


> Hey, really glad you posted this even though you said it was old, and I'm still on it :laugh: but the combo of your solution, and mounting my /system as "r/w" through Root Explorer worked on my 6P on Oreo!! (OPR6)
> Thanks again!! :good:

Click to collapse



What exactly do you mean by "and mounting my /system as "r/w" through Root Explorer" can you explain further? I can't get Busybox to install after OPR6 update


----------



## Williquah (Sep 7, 2017)

idbl_fanatic said:


> What exactly do you mean by "and mounting my /system as "r/w" through Root Explorer" can you explain further? I can't get Busybox to install after OPR6 update

Click to collapse



I'd be happy to help. It's been a little while and I haven't repeated the process yet so forgive me if I'm not super clear, even though I think I should be.
So what I meant was get the app Root Explorer ($3.99 on the app store) I don't know how 'piracy' is really looked at on XDA, though I can't imagine well, but you can download the Root Explorer 'pro' apk, and then - as long as it helps - purchase the app from GPlay to make sure to support the devs, which is what I did.
So to get to the actual process - should be quite easy as I did this on OPR6 myself - open Root Explorer, navigate to the "root" tab at the top. Then you should see "Mounted as r/o" and right next to it, a *button* that says "Mount R/W". Toggle that button, and the text on the left should state "Mounted as r/w", then try to install busybox (however you prefer - I used BusyBox Free by Stephen (Stericson) like I always do).

Hope you are successful with that method, please keep me updated with your outcome so I can help as best as I can.


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Sep 7, 2017)

Williquah said:


> I'd be happy to help. It's been a little while and I haven't repeated the process yet so forgive me if I'm not super clear, even though I think I should be.
> So what I meant was get the app Root Explorer ($3.99 on the app store) I don't know how 'piracy' is really looked at on XDA, though I can't imagine well, but you can download the Root Explorer 'pro' apk, and then - as long as it helps - purchase the app from GPlay to make sure to support the devs, which is what I did.
> So to get to the actual process - should be quite easy as I did this on OPR6 myself - open Root Explorer, navigate to the "root" tab at the top. Then you should see "Mounted as r/o" and right next to it, a *button* that says "Mount R/W". Toggle that button, and the text on the left should state "Mounted as r/w", then try to install busybox (however you prefer - I used BusyBox Free by Stephen (Stericson) like I always do).
> 
> Hope you are successful with that method, please keep me updated with your outcome so I can help as best as I can.

Click to collapse



Well that didn't work 

Update, I had to change the path to /system/bin instead of /system/xbin


----------



## nalanotae (Sep 25, 2011)

i have a samsung epic 4g. iused super1click but it is saying that busybox was not installed properly and now rooted apps are saying i do not have root access but root checker says i have root access please help


----------



## Williquah (Sep 8, 2017)

idbl_fanatic said:


> Well that didn't work
> 
> Update, I had to change the path to /system/bin instead of /system/xbin

Click to collapse



Nice! So it's installed properly now changing the path to xbin??


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Sep 8, 2017)

Williquah said:


> Nice! So it's installed properly now changing the path to xbin??

Click to collapse



I don't have an xbin folder on my 6P


----------



## Williquah (Sep 9, 2017)

idbl_fanatic said:


> I don't have an xbin folder on my 6P

Click to collapse



Sorry  I meant /bin haha


----------

